# Well, well, well, you guys suck lol



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well well well you guys suck lol
what a super nice surprise !!! I was totally tricked !

The best BOTL are right here at Puff.com !!!

OMG what can I say,,, your generosity and kindness knows no limits, this act will never ever be forgotten it is the BEST gift I have ever gotten in my life !!

I will be talking about this day/bomb until the day I die

This bomb is unbelievable !!! what a variety with lots of really awesome cigars

*enough of my babel *
*LETS SEE THE CIGARS !!!!!!!!!*

This are HD vid's click the HQ tab its is by the little speaker tab under the video
















Pictures comming soon!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

You deserve it Bill and don't be surprised if they keep coming a few days!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow Bill! Thats excellent. Couldnt think of a more deserving man. The only thing Im pissed about is that I missed or was left out. Did i miss the thread? Was this some CIA, black ops crap? I feel terrible that I missed out on this. I guess Ill have to bomb you a couple more coolers just so you have a place to store all those gars.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice Bill and well deserved! :tu


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Holy crap that is a lot of stogies! I don't think you'll need to buy anymore cigars for awhile. But what is the fun in that? You can never have too many cigars. 

Your one hell of a BOTL Bill, I just wish we could have seen your face when you got these in. Also I wonder what the Post Office thought of these as well!


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks for the videos. Enjoy


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

That is crazy. Enjoy!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Lotta love there and I was glad to share in it.

Cheers!

-Eric


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I was expecting alot but that is just crazy to show up on one day. Enjoy them, glad you liked my special extras.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Holy cow, that is unreal thanks for sharing the vids.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

POOR Soul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Who hit you? I cannot see the video here at work.


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

Great idea with the vids. Had not considered that before, but I like the way you laid everything out. Enjoy!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats!! That is awesome!

I also wonder how peeved the mailman was when he saw a bigazz stack of boxes to go to one house :dude:

How many cigars did you get total? Everyone here is definitely awesome!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

poor soul!!! sorry to make u wait on the cao brazilias from the MAW wanted to include them in this... glad u enjoyed
ben


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

congrats and enjoy


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bwahahahahaha!

No rest for the wicked brother!


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

You will officially be known as poor soul from now on

Great hit guys, Frank organized a massive bomb


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

the photo's are in !!!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

More photo's 

And did I mention your guys ROCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
8)


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Even more photo's lol


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Cypress said:


>


that is so true!!!! 
this will never be forgoten never !!!!!!!!!
Thanks again everyone

what do you guys mean theres more ?!?!?! is that true ?
that is NUTS lol
MAX Love for my BOTL's


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Amwesome thread, amazing haul.

Congrats!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Niiiiicccccceeee!!!!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thankfully I had a Depends on before the pics were posted. That is just ridiculous right there. Well deserved hit on you Billy.

Did all that arrive today? dayuuumm


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

LMAO.

Amazing to see them all there at once, that is a LOT of cigars!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

wait just a gdamn minute!!!! is that your break room at work? You have a pool table??? OMG Im jealous! We have 2 pool tables here but we cant get caught using them. Need a maintenance man?


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

So we caught you off guard, did we? HA HA HA HA! You POOR SOUL! That's a GREAT haul Bill and to a very deserving BOTL. Also Thank You Frank, for putting this all together. It is truly a classic!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn nuke right there!


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, those videos and pictures are incredible :mrgreen:. I was expecting to see a lot of damage, but the amount of cigars and other goodies spread out on that table is epic!!! A very well deserved mass bomb! Awesome job everyone :boxing:


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> what do you guys mean *theres more ?!?!?!* is that true ?
> that is NUTS lol
> MAX Love for my BOTL's


I have on good authority that this is a very good 'maybe' :heh:


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> that is so true!!!!
> this will never be forgoten never !!!!!!!!!
> Thanks again everyone
> 
> ...


How many bombs hit the target today?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I freaking love it! Hey thanks everybody that got on this with me and Phil! Bill you had it coming


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Holy moly! That is unbelievable!!!! Great job guys!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Bwahhahahahaha:hahahahaaahaaahaaahaaaahaaaaaa!!!! :biglaugh:

Now you know what *I.A.P.U.B.B.* stands for.

International Association _of_ Pufferfish United _to_ Bomb Bill!!!

:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl:.....:rofl


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> what do you guys mean theres more ?!?!?! is that true ?
> that is NUTS lol
> MAX Love for my BOTL's


Oh Hell ya! You received 17 bombs and there was 23 troops that I know of. That leaves 6 more bombs enroute. Enjoy!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Frank!

You did an awesome job of running the double blind Mass Bombing!!!

Thank you Sir!!

I for one gotta spank Frank (tx_tuff) as best I can with some RG love.

*Brothers! *You guys are* SO freaking AWESOME!! * We just annihilated the snot out of the "Poor Soul" (the Artist formerly known as GlockG23! hahahahahahaaahaaaha!!)

I know I don't have much RG power but I will be sending my respects to all you noble Pufferfish participants as allowed by the forum. _Perhaps..._ more valuable is my affection and admiration.... which you wonderous-wildhair-up-a-fin-Fish all have. 

Thank you for the joy my Brothers!

Respectfully,

_Dafiddla_


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> Oh Hell ya! You received 17 bombs and there was 23 troops that I know of. That leaves 6 more bombs enroute. Enjoy!


Yesssssss...... you are quite right!!

Delayed fuses what? :evil:

Ohahahahahahahahahahahaaahaaaahaaahaaahaahaaaaaa! The pain ain't over!

:biglaugh: .....:biglaugh:.....:biglaugh:.....:biglaugh:.....:biglaugh:.....:biglaugh:.....:biglaugh:

Good thing Mr. Bill had a conference table available!!! Too bad about all the smoke damage to your workplace ya Poor Poor Soul!!!

.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Bill, I'm crafting you a spanish cedar back scratcher that will fit under the body cast youre now wearing. Muahahaahahaaaa!

Awsome nuke boys, really GREAT!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

WTG guys, Glock has been flexing his muscles for awhile now. This will definitely shut him up for awhile. :tu


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

That is awesome Bombing.....Glad you liked it and thank you for the great video


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

man just finished puting all those away in one humi

I will sort them this weekend

Thanks agian guys !!!

*was that not the coolest thing you have ever seen?*


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

That is some crazy carnage! Love the videos, too. Enjoy the smokes, you've got a sweet selection there to choose from.

I bet those Phillies got smoked first, huh?????


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Totally awesome. Congrats, Bill. You deserve it.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

MMM phillies blunts! I'm not gonna lie, those cigars got me into cigar smoking a couple years ago. The grape ones were my favorite. I went from Phillies, to Acid, then finally to the good stuff! 

I think my grandpa smoked Phillies back in the day. That and King Edward.

Anyway, can't wait to see what damage is going to be done today!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Two More boxes came today






thanks guys
CP478

Smoke20


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

hope you like them bill!

i remembered you saying that i was entertaining talking about the 1932's on the chatbox.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

A lot of 1932s it seems. Very good smoke. Bill PM sent


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah I really like those 1932's !


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> yeah I really like those 1932's !


Good , i'm glad!

i like em and thought it would be best to send something i like.

i havent tried the 68 salamons yet though, hope they are good too!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bill, That was awesome. Enjoy all your new smokes. You deserve all that you get. Thanks for being a good BOTL. we appreciate it


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

DoctaJ (Jeff) package came today



Thank you !!!!!

Bill


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Still getting pounded! Sweet!


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad they got there safe and sound (and a little late to the party) :mrgreen:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Awesome Hits Guys!*

*Sweetness and Glory!!*

:cowboyic9::typing::mullet:hoto:hoto::clap2:


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> Two More boxes came today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the 68's Haven't had the pleasure of the 32's yet hopefully they will be ever better hope you enjoy. Lemme know if you need a spare pair of lungs.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

The Spikes


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> The Spikes


OH that is definetly you Bill!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats awesome Bill....I'm wondering if theres still any more straggler bombs out there?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

slyder said:


> OH that is definetly you Bill!!!!! :rockon:


Bahahahahahaaahaaaaaaahaahaaahaahaahaahaa!!

Now ya _gotta_ sing some Billy Idol!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Great hit to be a part of.

You guys heard Bill sniffling in that entire first vid eh!
Those came with his tears of joy.


----------

